
Collect Your Company Knowledge on Autopilot with OneBar - dmonn
https://nohq.co/blog/collect-your-company-knowledge-on-autopilot-with-o/
======
madamelic
Great idea, bad execution.

This is a walking security nightmare. Indefinite access to a company's Slack
and the data is moved to another company's servers you have no control over.
Even with Slack channel "sandboxing", you're still handing over a massive
amount of trust to Slack and OneBar.

If this had the ability to be self-hosted, that would be the better solution.

~~~
pacavaca
Isn't that the case with pretty much any Slack bot though?

------
mjohn
It's pretty surprising that a service with access to all of your internal
Slack conversations doesn't have a privacy policy on their website. Makes me
wonder to what extent they've thought through issues like GDPR.

~~~
dmonn
There is: [https://onebar.io/privacy-policy](https://onebar.io/privacy-policy)

